# hgh frag & clen/t3 cycle



## Mindgame516 (Oct 26, 2015)

thinking about adding hgh frag along with clen and maybe t3 to the last 4-6 week of my upcoming cycle. Ive never used hgh frag,research chems I have recently just been reading  alot about them. I am not very familiar with dosing and how long or how much i would need. I have had expierence with gw 50516 and i did def notice a endurance boost. fat loss was nothing noticeable, i was also on cycle while running it.


----------



## Xsbobber (Oct 26, 2015)

Typical dosing for HGH frag is 500mcg daily. There are a few bodies of thought on when to administer. 1) pin frag fasted then do cardio. This allows your body and frag to burn the fat stores in your body as fuel rather than burn the food you just ate. You can't eat for 3 hours prior to doing it this way. You could also break your dose up into 2 250mcg pins and do one in the morning fasted and one about 7-8 hours later to keep levels stable and keep burning fat. 
2) and this is what I'm having my wife do because of our schedule this works best. Eat dinner then hit the gym. This will get your body burning the calories from your meal and from the day. Then pin the frag right before bed. This allows you to be fasted by the time you take it and your body will continue to burn fat as you sleep. Frag is a great targeted fat burner. I would be careful with the Clen as it makes you shaky as hell.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Oct 26, 2015)

How would you compare it to clen or t3 or clen t3 stack... As good.better then or


----------



## Xsbobber (Oct 27, 2015)

That's tough because it's different with everyone. The Clen/t3 stack is gonna give you overall fat loss. The frag will help you target those areas that don't want to lose the fat.


----------



## JP223 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

